# Seeing him for the first time since he walked out.



## Gabriel527 (Jun 9, 2011)

My husband and I have been married for two years. I am twenty and he is twenty-two. We were high school sweethearts, we have all the same friends, we were perfect. We even just could afford a honeymoon that we took two months ago. He swore we would be forever.
He left the end of May. I was out of town for a funeral and we talked on the phone, were not fighting, said I love you, and when I came back he was packed. He said he needed space and time because we had grown apart. He refused to make a plan to meet me at any point.
After a month of ignoring me he emailed me that he wants a divorce. He refused to meet or talk one the phone. He texted me that he no longer loves me and hasn't for a while. He has moved in with his fraternity brothers who he just met two months ago when we got back from our honeymoon. He only wants to meet if it means discussing divorce and splitting of our stuff.
Since then I found out that he left for his high school crush and I have filed a separation agreement so that I am no longer financially tied to him. I have been doing really well. The thing is that we have a small high school reunion for an old theatrical production we were both involved in in a few days. It will be the first time in 7 months that I have seen him or heard his voice. This event is too important to me not to go and I don;t want him running my life but how do I handle seeing him there? I hear hes really happy and all friends are mutual so how do I do it?


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

You be happy as well! And if you have to, fake it.


----------

